# Walnut Coffee Table



## bradleywellsoff (Nov 27, 2008)

A Walnut coffee table that I've bruoght in the house 15 miniuts after a coat of tung oil because I could'nt wait to see how it's going to look. My GF's gonna  when she gets home and smells that.:laughing:


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Very cool! I really like that. I like the way that you have designed the legs to match the naturally curved top. Great design.
Ken


----------



## Tony B (Jul 30, 2008)

*Beautiful Table*

Great design.


----------



## slatron25 (Dec 18, 2007)

Nice legs. Nice table altogether also.


----------



## dollis (Dec 28, 2008)

If she wants the smell out of there let me know ill send you my shipping address.:laughing:


----------



## joesdad (Nov 1, 2007)

Beautiful piece. Great figure on the legs.


----------



## Itchy Brother (Aug 22, 2008)

Really really nice!Now thats skills! Itchy Brother


----------



## jdixon (Nov 21, 2007)

That is beautiful. Very nice job and some gorgeous figure in that walnut.

John


----------



## jporter5333 (Dec 6, 2008)

Very pretty table.:thumbup1:


----------



## Ed'sGarage (Aug 16, 2007)

What a great looking table. Kudos on making up your own plans and making it come out so good.
Ed


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Bradley,
Nice looking table. Very unique shape. Nice figure on the walnut too. Just before your girlfriend is due home, throw some cauliflower or cabbage on the stove to boil, she won't even notice the smell from the table.:laughing:
Mike Hawkins


----------

